# Indian Gigg Heads



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well the wind is keeping us from hitting the water for flatties, so I wanted to ask if anyone ever hunts arrowheads while floundering. I used to flounder Indian Bayou in Destin and frequently found some nice points in the water while looking for fish. Also the South shore of Choctawhatchee Bay on the old Coleman Kelly property has produced some great points. The tide washes the beaches and uncovers them every tide change. They eventually wind up in the shallows and will shine in a light. Have picked them up locally in fields and the best ones have come from the water. If anyone else hunts them, would love to compare notes and collections.Lets face it, before we had stainless and titanium , I'm sure alot of fish were taken with rocks. I hope this is appropriate for this section. ​


----------



## Robbr (May 19, 2010)

I was born and raised here in Niceville/FWB and have floundered most of the bayous and in the Gulf. I have found points over around Shirks bayou in Niceville and a few near Nicks in Basin bayou. Its been a long time since I've looked for them. I don't flounder very often since I got rid of my Jon boat a 2 years ago. I do have a friend that flounders pretty religously and the next time I go with him we'll keep an eye out. If I find anything I'll let you know. Nice collection and a cool post.
:rockon:


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Bamafan,
That is an impressive collection. How long did it take to gather all of those points ?

If they could only talk and tell you who carried or made them........

I have a few that I found in Alabama on my hunting lease.
Have not ever thought about looking for them while floundering.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Evening Bow
About 45 years so far and still hunting them. The nice thing is that they were allmost all picked up by me or my grandfather. I've been given a few through the years by farmers and friends, but most were cataloged personal finds. It's alot like floundering, just have to put in your time and do the homework. Every time a piece of land is cleared anywhere close to water, I ask permission to walk it. The really cool and nice points came out of the water and mostly while floundering. You're right , I often wonder who made it and if they could only talk.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

This is a awesome post and I want to share it with my home water forum "WestEndAnglers" out of Galveston.
Thanks for the post Bama.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a cool collection you have. Must have been fun getting all of those.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Tim and 2112. Texas is an awesome state for indian artifacts. My son is going to TX AandM and they kick them up pretty regular. Tim it has been alot of fun and get just as excited now as I did when I first started when I find one. Been alot of saber tooth chiggers, yellow flys, snakes,hot days,but it is just plain fun. The water in Destin is ultra clear and like looking in a fish bowl. In the 60's it was nothing to find a half dozen points a night while poling the shallows of Indian Bayou. Live in Bama now and Fort Morgan is my goto beach, but was curious if anyone was still finding them in the water over that way.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool post and collection there !


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Pics do his collection no justice. To stand in that room and look at the shear size of the collection is amazing.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*arrowheads*

Nice collection,
I was raised on a farm having to plow and plant the fields, after a hard rain the arrowheads would come to the top of the dirt in the fields, my brother and I have collected about 50 arrowheads and several broken pieces of pottery, we found our collection here in Alaqua community, not Portland on Hwy 20 but the Alauqa a few miles north of portland, but several arrowheads would be found chipped because of the plows, your collection Looks perfect !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!! That's cool stuff right there!!! Only native American thing I've ever found was some kinda hollowed out stone (from a creek at my great gma's place in the hills of VA)and when I took it to someone who knew about this stuff he said that native's use to use these rocks fer paint (warpaint/ceremony/what not)...I use to carry it in my pocket as a good luck thing and lost it!!!!! I reckon it wasn't good luck???


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Jim, on Alaqua creek on site C6 is where I found one of my favorite celts. It is the large bell shaped one in the center of this frame.I had a spot in Redbay by the river that I loved to hunt, but have moved to Bama and havn't been able to go.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

This is an amazing collection, now I know to keep my eyes open for other great catches, really informative post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Jim, on Alaqua creek on site C6 is where I found one of my favorite celts. It is the large bell shaped one in the center of this frame.I had a spot in Redbay by the river that I loved to hunt, but have moved to Bama and havn't been able to go.


 My Brother Bruce Cosson is into the Walton County Historical Society and has many atricles of large wars with the indians that took place right here where I live and the land on Eglin is very close. He would love to see your collection !!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

daaagggooonnnne, that is a NICE collection!!! I got a friend thats been doing all his life too, hes got over 500 points. Its like looking for four leaf clovers for me, no luck, but some people can find a handfull in a day! great pics! Hey bama, do you reckon them indians gigged at night? If so, what did they use for light ( piece of kineling)?


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

very nice display. we grew up in Shalimar on the bay. we used to dig in the cliffs when the fishing was slow. we had boxes and boxes of pottery and arrowheads. we also used to go as a family digging for old bottles and antiques at old homesteads. 

times were different back then. you could fish other people's docks and they did not care. your brother could step on a catfish while fishing on their dock and your parents did not sue them for having a catfish you caught on their dock for your brother to step on.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A great collection. Thanks for posting all the photos. I enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

grey ghost said:


> daaagggooonnnne, that is a NICE collection!!! I got a friend thats been doing all his life too, hes got over 500 points. Its like looking for four leaf clovers for me, no luck, but some people can find a handfull in a day! great pics! Hey bama, do you reckon them indians gigged at night? If so, what did they use for light ( piece of kineling)?


"Lighter knots" is what I heard was used for light before lanterns came along. floundering and crabbing at night have been going on a long time. 

You also have to remember the water was a lot clearer than today. I've read where Andrew Jackson's writings describe the crystal clear waters of what today is Bayou Chico.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have gigged all over destin/niceville/FWB/freeport and I have never ever seen a arrowhead. Guess I'm focused on flounder outlines to much. I do see a bunch of little bitty flounder, I scooped one with a net that was the size of my thumbnail.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

stickmyshare said:


> "Lighter knots" is what I heard was used for light before lanterns came along. floundering and crabbing at night have been going on a long time.
> 
> You also have to remember the water was a lot clearer than today. I've read where Andrew Jackson's writings describe the crystal clear waters of what today is Bayou Chico.


Yeah my grandaddy used to tell me stories of possum hunting with kindleing sticks(lighter knots) .


----------

